# Skin Fairness Treatment



## PRITI (Aug 26, 2005)

I generally use a facial bleach after every 15-20 days. Here in India it is very easy to get a tan. I keep reading in the newspapers about skin fairness treatment. What is this treatment like?? Can anyone suggest any home made remedies or any good water based cream/ lotion which is safe, cheap and easily available in India. My skin is combo, acne prone with blemishes. Can anyone come out with a wise adv which will work wonders in few days. Thank you.


----------



## Laura (Aug 26, 2005)

Ok Priti, i dont mean to be a witch but to be honest, nothing that you want fixed will be fixed in a FEW days whether it be your skin, increasing your bust line or whatever. I've never heard of skin fairness treatment so i cant help you, sorry.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 26, 2005)

Never heard of it either


----------



## monniej (Aug 26, 2005)

priti, here is a link to a natural skin lightener. it will take 4-6 weeks before you see results. good luck!

http://www.skincare21.net/Kojic_Acid_Skin.htm

Originally Posted by *PRITI* I generally use a facial bleach after every 15-20 days. Here in India it is very easy to get a tan. I keep reading in the newspapers about skin fairness treatment. What is this treatment like?? Can anyone suggest any home made remedies or any good water based cream/ lotion which is safe, cheap and easily available in India. My skin is combo, acne prone with blemishes. Can anyone come out with a wise adv which will work wonders in few days. Thank you.


----------



## Moneeka (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Priti!

My name is Monica and i know exactly what you are talking about. I am Indian as well and very very fair skin, however my bf is not and he hates getting a tan! What he does is apply something called Neostrata it has 10% AHA(glycolic acid) and 2% hydroquinone. This is used for unbalanced skin tone and is a treatment for skin lightening and he finds it works. You can also go to a spa they should offer treatments for this. I am an Aesthetician and i find any moisturizers with AHA's In them lightens my skin...i used to use it for acne scars.

Good Luck


----------



## PRITI (Aug 30, 2005)

Dear Monica,

I am so glad that I found an Indian on this forum...I'm very happy to hear from you.

Can you also adv whether this Neostrata is a water based cream or lotion....is it easily available in India..and what is the time limit to get a fair skin...should be used only when I get a tan....do adv using facial bleach...cos many of them have said facial bleach is not safe in the long run..???


----------



## princess220 (Sep 27, 2005)

If you would like to get lighter, a minimum of 2-3 shades, the best are Makari products. They contain no kojic acid and no hydroquinone. Its safe and EFFECTIVE although expensive. Hydroquinone and Kojic acid have an adverse effect of giving brown spots on your skin if exposed to sunlight. Thats why if you wear them in sun you have to put lots of sunscreen. Most Hydroquinone and Kojic Acid products are therefore night time treatments. In Makari their products are from Caviar (natural plant extract) Which is safe and effective. Currently they are giving out samples which i just ordered recently www.makari.com . They are especially made for asian and african skins that would like to get LIGHTER safely without harsh ingredients. I havent tried any makari products, i am waiting for my sample. I did a lil research- found LOTS of positive remarks on it. Try going on google and type makari- you'll find lots of reviews and results people ahve gotton.


----------

